# schöner zander aus aw



## rob (16. Oktober 2006)

grüss euch leute!!
war am wochnende in aw zum zanderfischen.
zuerst mit fingers am boot und dann in der dunkelheit vom ufer.
am boot hab ich schon 2 zander verloren und war schon etwas enttäuscht.der abend aber hat mir grosses glück gebracht.endlich hab ich es geschafft einen zander aus dem donaustrom der grösser als 2,5 kilo ist zu fangen.
nach gutem drill und einigen problemen bei der landung ,hab ich meinen donauzander stolz in der hand halten können.
die freude war sehr sehr gross.pogu hat gemeint ich hätte ihn mir verdient.ich muss sagen er hat recht:mviele viele jahre zanderangeln bis petrus ein einsehen mit mir hatte und was besseres am haken schickte...
hier ist er : 84 cm und 4,5 kilo :k 
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## spin-paule (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Schöner Fisch, Rob, den haste Dir wohl verdient#6 !! 
Und einen lieben Gruß an Petrus, der soll doch bitte schön auch mal bei mir am Rhein vorbei schauen|supergri 
Gruß#h ,
Spin-Paule


----------



## posengucker (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Hi Rob,

he, ist der geil #6 #6 .

Dickes Petri nochmals.

lg
Werner


----------



## earl (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

|schild-g sehr schöner fisch


----------



## richard (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Gratulation!
Das ist wohl ein herrlicher Fisch. Mahlzeit!
Ritschie


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Glückwunsch !!! :m


----------



## Räuberschreck (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

servus rob!

Na dann   P E T R I   H E I L  !!!

Der Zander ist sehenswert - glückwunsch!!

Martin


----------



## rob (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

danke euch herzlichst:m!!!!
mit dem hab ich nicht rechnen können...und das auf einem platz wo immer nur die anderen einen zander gefangen haben und ich meine köderfische nur gebadet habe.
jipeee >))))


----------



## gismowolf (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Servus Robert!
Petri Heil!!#6  und herzliche Gratulation zu Deinem Spitzenzander!!
Jetzt weißt Du ja,wo sie stehen und wie Du sie fangen kannst!!|supergri Mach weiter so,ich will noch mehr solche Fotos sehen!!Tja...und natürlich laß ihn Dir gut schmecken!!


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

|schild-g 
Nicht schlecht...!!! #6 #6


----------



## esox_105 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Petri Heil zu Deinem schönen Fang #6.


----------



## Florian12 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

@rob: Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!  
@all: Ich habe eine Frage zu AW. Wo gibts gute Plätze zum Spinnen auf Hecht und Zander?#c


----------



## rob (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

vieeeelen dank!!!!!#h#h
@florian:im mühlbach kannst du es mal auf hecht versuchen.die uferbereiche im altarm würd ich auch mal befischen.wir kannten jemand der hat dort so seine hechte gefangen.im winter der bootshafen!
auf zander würd ich es überall in der donau versuchen wo es strömt bzw eine kante zwischen strömung und ruhigem wasser ist.geh auch mal die schleuseneinfahrt entlang und versuch es vorne am sporn.
wo der kamp in den altarm mündet ist auch noch ein heisser platz zum spinnfischen!
lg rob


----------



## Florian12 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

@rob: Danke.


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Prachtbursche! Glückwunsch!


----------



## fingers (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

_hallo rob !_
_gratuliere noch einmal zu deinem schönen zander :m !_
_nach längerem harten ansitzen hat es auch bei dir geklappt,_
_und außerdem war es ein netter angel-tag, mit einem schönen :a ._
_vielleicht klappt beim nächsten mal wieder, wenn wir in aw sind ! _
_p.s.: die fotos sind echt nicht schlecht geworden   !_

_fingers gruß_


----------



## Soxl (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Hey Rob,

|schild-g zum AW-Stachelritter, hast Dir ganz sicher verdient so wie ich Deinen Einsatz am Wasser kenne #6 

lg, Chris


----------



## Isfandiar (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Ein echt schöner Fisch....Gratulation!!!


----------



## stockfisch (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Hi Rob,

super, Fisch .. sehr fein!! Freut mich für dich. 

Muss schaun, wann ich endlich mal wieder zum Fischen komme .. dieses Jahr ist noch einiges drinnen.


----------



## Boerni72 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Super Zander, mein Glückwunsch. 
Mein Motto: Wer die Hoffnung nie aufgibt, wird irgendwann belohnt.
Gruß Boerni


----------



## rob (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

danke euch burschen:m
bin ja immer hart dran,irgendwann klappt es dann auch mal bei mir
@fingers: bin am wochenende wieder gestellt!wenn du zeit hast,machen wir was!#
eventuell hat ja der werner auch mal zeit am we!wäre nett!
meine köfis für dn winter hab ich auch schon fast alle gefangen....
freu mich schon auf die aalruttensaison
@soxl:he,freut mich sehr wieder mal was von dir zu lesen!!!
mit dem fliegenfischen war heuer nicht viel,da ich nur mit tageskarten ging.
aber hast du eventuell lust gemeinsam im herbst eine tageskarte in einem gesellschaftsrevier zu checken?!
rufen wir uns mal zusammen.ist deine nummer noch aktuell?
lg rob


----------



## detlefb (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Petri Heil aus Hamburg Rob   #6  
und Willkommen im Club der Großzander Fänger  |supergri


----------



## rob (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*



detlefb schrieb:


> Petri Heil aus Hamburg Rob   #6
> und Willkommen im Club der Großzander Fänger  |supergri




danke dir detlef.....rob jetzt grossvesir ist:q |supergri #t 
grüsse an die hamburger zanderfraktion#h


----------



## FraBau (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Servus Rob,

Petri Heil zum Zander#6 

PS: Bin heute von Mittag an, bis es dunkel wurde, am "Mühlwasser" gesessen.....
Hatte 2 Bisse auf toten Köfi auf Grund.....der erste dürfte nach den Bissspuren ein Waller gewesen sein, der zweite ein Hecht, von dem sah ich aber leider nur eine "Bugwelle".........vom "Waller" sah ich garnix#d


----------



## Drohne (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Da hat der Rob aber wieder ordentlich die Nase vorn :m . Fürs heurige Jahr war nämlich lediglich ein 80er AW Zander bekannt. 

Meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch dazu und weiterhin ein kräftiges Petri Heil.#h

LG Josef


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Gratulation von der anderen Seite der Donau!
Von so einem Zander kann ich nur träumen. Ich hab zwar heuer eine Menge an Zandern gefangen, aber die Größe war immer bescheiden. Ein einziger Maßiger ist bis jetzt gegessen...
Ausserdem ist bei uns an der Traisenmündung das Wasser derartig nieder...die Zander sind weiter in der Donau draussen und somit sehr schwer zu erreichen...Wann kommt endlich wieder Regen????
LG
Stephan
jerkbait.twoday.net


----------



## leguan8 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Petrie Rob. Das ist ja ein schönes Tier.


----------



## rob (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

servus franz,josef,stephan und björn!
danke euch für die glückwünsche!!!

josef wo fischt du im moment?hab dich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!

franz,den mühlbach werd ich mir auch bald wieder ansehen.wollte auf die plätze ganz unten mit dem köfi gehen.
ist ja traumhaft schön dort zu fischen.nur meisstens hab ich nicht einmal einen biss am köfi gehabt.wünsch dir noch ein dickes petri für den herbst!

stephan,das niedrigwasser ist extrem.die plätze wo du sonst erreichbare strömung hast sind alle seicht und still.
haben aber heuer schon einige gute zander um die 1,5 kilo gefangen.die aber direkt in der donauströmung.einzig der grosse ging bei der wehr am haken,wo sonst zander eher zäh ist.darfst du nicht bei uns am sporn fischen?lass uns mal einen zanderansitz machen!eventuell geht ja was
lg rob


----------



## FraBau (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

@Rob

Bei der Wehr habe ich es auch schon 2mal auf Zander probiert.....leider Erfolglos. Mit der Feederrute habe ich nebenbei 1 Barbe und etliche "Schwarzmaulgrundeln" gefangen....die sind ja eine ganz schöne Plage|kopfkrat 

Sind im Mühlwasser eigentlich auch Zander drinnen?


----------



## Drohne (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*



rob schrieb:


> josef wo fischt du im moment?hab dich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!


 
Beim Jägerhaus am Ende des Treppelweges. Übrigens, der gute Mann schaut aus wie ein Menschenfresser,:q ist aber ein urlieber Kerl.

Gefangen haben wir -Anny natü täglich dabei- echt gut, Carps & Graser bis 13,5kg und jede Menge andere Fische, aber die ganz großen Zander beschämen uns bis dato. Diese Schurken werden unsere Ausdauer wohl noch kennenlernen.:m 

LG Josef und weiterhin Petri Heil in AW, dem Revier unserer Träume|wavey:


----------



## Carlos (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Gratulation auch von mir.
Ist ein Prachtvoller Kerl
Grüße Carlos


----------



## Phill 748 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Gratulation auch von mir!!!
Hatte heuer auch schon das Glück!


----------



## rob (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

servus franz! im mühlwasser sind angeblich zander drinnen,nur gesehen hab ich noch keinen.hab nur hechte dort gefangen.letztes we war ich wieder mal dort.leider den ganzen tag auf den köfi keinen biss.dafür hab ich in der nacht schon zwei grosse aalrutten fangen können!in der nächsten nacht wieder kein einziger biss....


servus drohne!
ich wusste ja wo du über das jahr gefischt hast,hab dich nur schon lange nicht gesehen...oder dein auto
hoff es ergibt sich mal!lasst uns mal ein ruttenfischen mit allen die lust haben auf der wehr versuchen:m

danke carlos!

petri phill zu dem super zander!!!!!
bist du gscheid das ist ein kracher:mwow!!!

lg rob


----------



## FraBau (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

@PHILL 748

Wow  dickes PETRI HEIL, zu diesem schönen Zander:m 

@Rob

bin gestern wieder im "Mühlwasser" gesessen und habe versucht die Bisse die ich die letzten Tage dort hatte zu verwerten......und diesmal ist es mir gelungen. Ein Hechterl mit 46cm, der natürlich wieder schwimmen durfte, verleibte sich meine tote Laube ein|rolleyes 

Bin über Mittag eh bei der Wehr gesessen und habe es mit Fischstückchen probiert........leider dürften auch dort die "Krebse" Ihr unwesen treiben......

Wegen dem Aalrutenfischen.......wann und wo|supergri 

PS: Habe aber KEINE Nachtkarte|uhoh:


----------



## rob (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

hey franz!
der werner und ich waren gestern auch in aw!
sind am bootshafensporn gesessen!
bei uns totale flaute.kein richtiger fisch,aber geniales wetter.sehr schöner herbst gerade in der au.
ich hab so einen scharzen pickup mit elchkleberbin am parkplatz beim bootshafen gestanden.
petri zum hecht!!!!
im mühlbach bin ich an der selben stelle gesessen.bei mir null zupfer am köfi und auf der match den ganzen tag nur 2 rotaugen...
die krebse sind momentan total lästig.ständig zerlegen die meine laube....biester
lg rob#h


----------



## Mac Gill (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Schöne Fische -> Petri Heil!

Auf dem ersten Bild auf Seite 1 sieht man noch den Schlauch, mit dem du den Fisch aufgepumpt hast. ( :q :q :q )


----------



## FraBau (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*

Servus Rob,

dem Werner sein Auto habe ich gekannt und mir gedacht das DU das sein könntest mit dem Pick-Up (Mordsschlitten:q )!
Leider hatte ich gestern keine Zeit, weil ich nach Hause musste und eh schon spät drann war, sonnst wäre ich auf ein "Plauscherl" vorbeigekommen|bla: .

Kommenden Samstag Nachmittag bin ich wieder im Revier unterwegs. Diesmal werden der Gera (Onkel) und ich mal auf die Donau rausgehen (am Spitz) und mal versuchen, ob wir dort einen Zander überlisten können......

Dieselbe "Plage" die die Krebse momentan sind, sind mit der Feederrute und Maden die Schwarzmaulgrundeln. Pausenlos hast so ein Tier am Haken und die anderen Fische haben erst garkeine Zeit den Köder zu finden|gr: 

PS: Wann fischt Ihr an der Wehr auf Aalruten?


----------



## rob (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: schöner zander aus aw*



Mac Gill schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Bild auf Seite 1 sieht man noch den Schlauch, mit dem du den Fisch aufgepumpt hast. ( :q :q :q )


der war wirklich gut:m:q#h

hey franz!
ich wünsch dir viel glück am spitz!
werde am dienstag dort fischen.mit dem stephan bonefish.freu mich schon.wenn da nichts geht werden wir es richtung kraftwerk versuchen.
morgen und sonntag bin ich auch eventuell draussen!
bin dann sicher abends kurz vor dunkelwerden auf der wehr.werde schaun ob ruttentechnisch was geht.glaub fast meine 2 waren doch eher ein zufallsfang.
vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen auf deinem rückweg vom sporn!
denke ein geimeinsames aalruttenfischen mit der aw truppe ,wer lust hat,sollten wir im november machen wenn es richtig kalt wird.bin für jedes wochenende offen:m
lg rob


----------

